# Big Post and a New PB from SA



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Been awhile since my last post not for the lack of fish, just lazy









So to catch up Iâ€™ll start with a kayak trip on the Onkaparinga River.

*Saturday 11-08-07*

Decided it was about time the yak got wet down at the Onka and with an early start I launched at Perryâ€™s Bend. 
The day was to prove slow and no mater what lure I chucked at the water I couldnâ€™t raise a nibble and by the time I had made it around behind the footy oval (about 4km from launch spot) I was starting to get disheartened







.

Decided it was time to head back and with not getting anything on the way up stream I decided to just troll on the way back.

Finally a hit by South Rd Bridge and a nice 33cm bream hits the deck.









Travelled a lot more distance before the next bream decided to take a liking to the lure but finally a 34cm fish was pulling line before stopping for a photo.









Wasnâ€™t long and yet again the line was peeling off the reel as something heavy was definitely attached.
This fish really didnâ€™t want to stop, so after a short chase a very Fat 39 and a bit cm fish appears out of the Onka murk .










And again 









Not long after that I met up with another kayaker and we stopped for a chat.
After a discussion on fishing and the Onka we headed in opposite directions, I only made it two strokes of the pedals when *CLUNK* the Sprocket on the Hobie Mirage drive broke  leaving me stuck up a river with out a pedal







.
Made it back to the car with the Paddles and hoping that it would be covered with the warranty (it was).

*Sunday 12-08-07*

With the kayak out of commission I decided to try some shore bashing and put in a few hours again at the Onka.
Was only able to manage one fish but still had a great day.










*Saturday 25-08-07*

Finally got the kayak back on the water and have also Up Graded the sails on the Mirage drive to the ST versions and this gives it a good deal more speed on the water for not much more effort.

So with the kayak on the go the call of the Port River was too much and as always an early start down Garden Island was the go.

Sunrise









The day was looking promising, the water clear and calm and hardly a boat was seen all day but only one bream was to take a liking to my offerings.










As you can see in the photo the water was like a mirror.

Did manage a feed of juvenile salmon and one Salmon at 43cm.










Saturday 01-09-07

And that brings us to today and what a day, and as I'm writing this I've still got a silly grin plastered all over my face.










With the ABT boys at the Port I decided to head north of Adelaide and try my luck on a spot that can hold some Good size fish.
So out the door at 5am after a quick coffee and toast














.

The water still had mist hanging over it on arrival but this was soon to clear.
Flicked a sandworm in Camo for quite some time with no takers and with the feeling that the day might bring a duck I changed SP and put on a 4â€ Berkley Lugworm in glow.

Took some time but finally a little tap was felt and then another when finally a *THUMP* and the rod is doubled over and line is screaming off the reel.
My first thought was â€œMullowayâ€ and with finally getting a glimpse of a fish before he does another big run, and with the size I saw I was even more convinced it must be a mully.

Finally after some more BIG runs and with me pedalling after him, a Monster of a Bream is along side the kayak and I'm wondering how the hell an I going to get him in the yak.
Finally got a comfort lift on him and with that I have a New PB a Big Fat 47cm Horse of a fish.

















































Knew there was a reason I have 25 packs of Lugworms (supposedly now discontinued)









Would say this is going to take some beating but at the moment all I can do is stop my head flipping over from the size of the grin plastered on my dial.










All bream were CPR'ed (Caught, Photoed and Released  )


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZlmlbIAAAzXgAAQYAMRwJgAP0XWoCAASIp5GoM0J6RmkYUD1EwEMA0e4gWtcdhhwDBI5sSoSlRHjed5nsZUE2YPm9/hHMVkGcKgQ1yWr8IAM6LuSKcKEhMs0rZA


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

That was a great report - and one hell of a bream to finish it off! I am so jealous right now... :mrgreen:


----------



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

Wow what a fish


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

i dont suppose that you'd tell me where this spot is north of adelaide?


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

gawd almighty.... 47cm is a stud bream. Congratulations!


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

fishnfreak said:


> i dont suppose that you'd tell me where this spot is north of adelaide?


Second that, it'll be our little secret.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

lol...magnificent, a beast of a bream Buff - good pics and report.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

i just noticed in the fishing comp, it says pt. Gawler, might take a trip tomoorow


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

i took a trip there, and came to the conclusion that bream are too hard for me and i have no idea what i am doing! :?


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

:shock: WOW, that bream is huge!!!! great report and a even better result, congratulations on a new pb


----------



## lonewolf (Aug 14, 2007)

great report an pics there well done mate


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

What a top bream Buff...geez he's a goodin


----------



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

Top work Buff.

I'll have another yak in under 2 weeks and I'll be hitting the bream too. From the reports we are getting at the moment, I reckon they will be firing from now through to the end of the year. Can't wait.

Cheers
Adam


----------

